# Hunting shirt



## Lucinda (8 October 2013)

I am looking for an easy-to-look after, warm, long-sleeved, white, hunting shirt.

Any recommendations would be gratefully received, especially if the recommendations are glowing about a shirt I am really missing out not owning currently!? 

Even if they are shirts that you love/rave about that are not specifically hunting shirts but ones that you use for hunting, nevertheless.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## FelineGroovy (8 October 2013)

i wear (!) my patra silk long sleeved vest - amazingly warm & not bulky under a dublin hunting shirt which I love (but it's pale yellow)..


----------



## chesnutty (8 October 2013)

I absolutely love my equetech foxhunter shirt, its so soft and a pleasure to put on on a freezing cold morning. Often wear a thermal vest underneath, and then a wool waistcoat on the very cold days too.


----------



## Lucinda (9 October 2013)

Thanks for this ladies, keep those replies coming!


----------



## CrazyMare (9 October 2013)

I found I think Equitech do polar fleece hunting stock shirts. I want one of those to try.

I have been known to wear my normal Caldene stretchy stock shirt & stock, then a knitted V neck jumper, then waistcoat, then hunt coat. I do feel the cold terribly, and will have fleece lined tights under my breeches (Asda, £6 - BEST BUY EVER!)


----------



## Lucinda (9 October 2013)

I feel the cold terribly too CrazyMare. Do people ever wear polo necks instead of hunting stock shirts?


----------



## spacefaer (9 October 2013)

Hunting stock shirts are designed to wick -if you have a long run and get hot, there is nothing worse than a cold and clammy layer next to your skin - short of falling in a river, nothing will make you colder quicker.  

Polo necks aren't really designed for the job - you won't be as warm


----------



## Lucinda (9 October 2013)

That makes sense spacefaer, I just can't find a hunting shirt that I like, is warm, white, doesn't require ironing (either the cuffs or collar always gets wrinkled in the wash - perhaps I shouldn't care so much and just wear it wrinkled, under a coat not many people can see it). Wish there was more choice than what people have come up with so far. In an ideal world I'd like to use a Helle Hansen base layer and sew a button on the neck, now there's a  thought .....!!

Thanks again for your sound advice.


----------



## FireFly29 (9 October 2013)

Musto do a turtle neck thermal top in white. Its not a stock shirt but it is thermal wicking material and its fitted, may be worth a look?
Anky also do a technical fabric polo neck type top, but I think that comes in a pale ivory colour, not white, but I could be wrong!
I've got a Dublin hunt shirt that is comfy and reasonably priced, but its a very light cream colour.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (9 October 2013)

Don' worry about it being yellow...it will soon go whte you wash things like I do!!


----------



## spacefaer (9 October 2013)

I've got a white Mr Foxy which has elasticated cuffs -no draughts and no ironing!


----------



## Lucinda (10 October 2013)

How funny Ditchjumper2, I wash things exactly like you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (10 October 2013)

I start off very conscientiously washing in non bio....then just chuck it in with everything else. It has more holes than a sieve from where my stock pin has been!!


----------



## Lucinda (11 October 2013)

Ooooh spacefaer, Mr Foxy sounds good - can you elaborate a bit more - love the sound of the no ironing - this sits well alongside my washing abilities (or lack of them) too. Poor hubbie, everything gets jumbled up in the same wash!!


----------



## chesnutty (11 October 2013)

I think they stopped maked Mr Fox shirts ages ago - now Charlie Fox:

http://www.equimix.co.uk/product/1029/charlie-fox-riding-huntshirt


----------



## Lucinda (11 October 2013)

Thanks chesnutty, looks lovely!


----------



## asset2004 (17 October 2013)

Lucinda said:



			I feel the cold terribly too CrazyMare. Do people ever wear polo necks instead of hunting stock shirts?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I do. I also wear a silk t-shirt under the polo neck, several thin v neck jumpers, thicker v necked jumper, waistcoat and heavyweight hunt jacket. Standing joke at my hunt is to ask how many layers I have on!! 
Best breeches I have tried are the Toggi Arctic ones, waterproof with a fleecy back. Usually wear a pair of tights under that too.
Can you tell I really feel the cold!!!?


----------



## spotty_pony (17 October 2013)

I love my 'Charly Fox' Hunting shirt - smart, practical and easy to wash.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (17 October 2013)

I wear a base layer under my shirt, have done for ages like someone else said you need something with wicking properties. Am wearing a base layer when out hunting already, although partly as it stops my neck getting so raw as well. I also feel the cold, so normally wear a decent base layer (think I sometimes wear two) my shoulder protection tshirt, stock shirt (thickish) then 1/2 v neck jumpers and my waistcoat then my jacket (will add more if needed) I look even skinnier in summer  sometimes I do wear leggings underg breeches but now I windproof ones it's not as bad, and I wear good socks with insulated araits. Normally only have think gloves as found that if gloves to thick actually got colder as moving fingers less, always make sure fingers and toes can move freely!


----------



## Lucinda (18 October 2013)

Wow, fantastic replies and I thought I suffered from the cold!!!! Sadly Charly Fox hunting shirts are no longer being made. There are a few around in a size XL but apparently it was a cottage industry and the lady making them, has given up. I have gone for a Hunting Stock Market stock shirt after all. I couldn't get one in white as they don't do them in this colour, which was a shame, I only hope the shirt doesn't show under my navy coat and white stock when it comes to hunting proper (after the opening meet) as cream is going to look silly against a backdrop of a white stock. And yes I have my base layers in place too. Funnily enough I just wore a Helle Hansen base layer (in white with a zip neck) for autumn hunting this week (plus stock obviously) and it was lush. It was so warm but so light and no one knew it wasn't a 'proper' stock shirt. 

I would definitely have gone for a Charly Fox hunting shirt if I could have found one in a white and a large but having trawled the internet, I think my luck was out. But thank you so much everyone for the fabulous replies and advice. What it is to be in the know!


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (18 October 2013)

I'm pretty sure it won't show once you have your stock on, can always adjust your stock. Alot of shirts are beige anyway so it will look fine, would think quite a few people aren't wearing a white shirt with a white stock, (have a look at breakfast/tea)


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (18 October 2013)

*or cream even couldn't remember what colour you said and on my phone


----------



## JenHunt (24 October 2013)

spacefaer said:



			I've got a white Mr Foxy which has elasticated cuffs -no draughts and no ironing!
		
Click to expand...

this! ^^ I have a mr foxy shirt too... it's about a million years old and although it's thoroughly faded (it was a yelllowy colour originally, now almost white) and starting to get a bit tatty, it's still warm and cosy. and being cotton it washes well too. 

it has to be really really cold before I need anything underneath it, or between it and my jacket.


----------



## JenHunt (24 October 2013)

Lucinda said:



			Wow, fantastic replies and I thought I suffered from the cold!!!! Sadly Charly Fox hunting shirts are no longer being made....
		
Click to expand...

oh no!! now what am I going to do when I need to replace mine!?


----------



## Lucinda (24 October 2013)

I have bought one from The Hunting Stock Market instead. They claim it is the warmest on the market.... will report back as soon as I have christened it. Does look very similar to the Charly Fox ones.


----------



## Fiagai (2 November 2013)

I quite dislike the modern jersey style hunt shirts. I really don't know what happened to good quality heavy cotton shirts with proper buttons and hunt collar.  A friend of mine has been able to source some in India.  There must be a good marketing opportunity for some enterprising person .....


----------



## Doug (2 November 2013)

What is the general consensus on the Shires male hunt shirt? Is it worth looking at or should I look at other brands?


----------



## JenHunt (2 November 2013)

Doug, my OH has a shires one and says it's perfectly acceptable.


----------



## spacefaer (2 November 2013)

Fiagai said:



			I quite dislike the modern jersey style hunt shirts. I really don't know what happened to good quality heavy cotton shirts with proper buttons and hunt collar.  A friend of mine has been able to source some in India.  There must be a good marketing opportunity for some enterprising person .....
		
Click to expand...

I've got a vintage canary yellow wool Dege hunt shirt - buttons all the way down and button cuffs.  It's absolutely gorgeous and I dread to think how much it was new,  being from such prestigious tailors!

I haven't dared wear it out hunting yet as it's in new condition and I don't know how to wash it lol!  It's very thin and light and amazingly warm though


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (3 November 2013)

Due to summering a little too well I needed a new one but was determined to lose weight. So i went into the outdoor clothing place Trespass on Friday. Bought a white, cotton, soft stretchy roll neck sewed a button and a tag on the neck and it was a perfect substitute and extremely comfy....AND it cost £5.97 in the sale!!! Will do nicely for the time being.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2013)

CrazyMare said:



			I found I think Equitech do polar fleece hunting stock shirts. I want one of those to try.

I have been known to wear my normal Caldene stretchy stock shirt & stock, then a knitted V neck jumper, then waistcoat, then hunt coat. I do feel the cold terribly, and will have fleece lined tights under my breeches (Asda, £6 - BEST BUY EVER!)
		
Click to expand...

I just bought one of the fleece shirts I have not used it yet .
The sleeves look bulky that's worrying me a bit.


----------



## Lucinda (3 November 2013)

I wore my Hunting Stock Market shirt and it fitted well but didnt feel particularly warm (the company claim its the warmest shirt out there). However I must not be too swift in my feedback as I haven't tried it on a cold day yetso the jury is still out..... To wear generally, it felt well cut and comfy.


----------



## Doug (3 November 2013)

JenHunt said:



			Doug, my OH has a shires one and says it's perfectly acceptable. 

Click to expand...

Sounds like its worth it for £20 then. Is there a need for a warm base layer under it? Or is it fairly warm?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (3 November 2013)

http://www.hows-racesafe.co.uk/index.php/en/rs-hunt-shirts

Racesafe hunting shirt all the way for me. Brilliant and come in white and cream.


----------



## JenHunt (3 November 2013)

depends on your jacket Doug! 
OH has a Caldene cavalry twill wool show jacket (so thickish but not a proper hunting jacket!) and does wear a merino base layer under it on colder days. He says if he had a proper jacket then he probably wouldn't bother except on the coldest of days.


----------



## Doug (3 November 2013)

I have the Shires Huntingdon tweed so probably a similar thickness. Thank you for the info! I shall do some shopping.


----------



## kentridingclubber (10 November 2013)

I bought a charly fox shirt as per the link provided on page two and gave it a real test yesterday im shocking weather. Top marks I was very warm,  very pleased with it.


----------



## Lucinda (11 November 2013)

Wish I could find one in my size... the link you refer to kentridingclubber doesn't do my size. They are obviously a shirt apart, let's hope the lady who makes them reads this and decides to make them again!!


----------



## kentridingclubber (11 November 2013)

Yes really I could have done with a small but went for the XS and hoped for the best.  It fits ok mind you I don't have much going on up top, shame when good products are discontinued, especially when there is such as vast array of tut out there!


----------

